# Wanted: 1940s Hawthorne Comet Boy's Bicycle



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 12, 2015)

I used to own a late 30s/early 40s Hawthorne Comet bicycle. I bought it for $300 at a garage sale when I was a kid. It was really rusty, but I still rode it a lot. I knew I wasn't able to restore it, so I sold it to Dave at Nostalgic.net back around 1997. The neat thing is that it was later fully restored by the new owner, exactly the way I pictured it in my mind.

I liked the bike so much what when I saw another one for sale, I had to have it. This one had original maroon paint, and even the original Wards Riverside Mate tires that still held air. I worked a summer at an airport and saved up $600 to buy it. I got it from Zack at Musclebike.com in 1998. I cherished the bicycle and put many miles on it every day. I didn't let anyone ride it, but once I made an exception. I let my friend ride it, and he immediately rode it through a puddle. I yelled at him to get off! 

The maroon one was by far the most favorite bicycle I've owned, but when I was 14, I traded it for a 1958 Cadillac Fleetwood 75 limousine because I wanted a car to drive when I got my driver's license. I really regret getting rid of the bicycle. I'm in the market for a similar one, but it's got to be something special. Let me know what you have.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2015)

How hard have you looked?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/late-40s-Mo...34e8d8&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=351309043460


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 12, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> How hard have you looked?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/late-40s-Mo...34e8d8&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=351309043460




I really like that one and was already watching it. I may place a bid if the price doesn't get too outrageous. I can't tell if it's the same color as the one I had. It looks a bit more red. Too bad it doesn't have a springer, but it looks like a really decent bike and I'd be happy to own it. Thanks for the link, anyway. I guess I want to see what else is out there before I commit to it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2015)

That was my old bike and I sold it to Fleetwood37 (Scott). It rides great! PM him and strike a deal.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 13, 2015)

Nothing special about mine search 47ish western flyer in for sale column here it is maroon under the blue spray job. Rick


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> That was my old bike and I sold it to Fleetwood37 (Scott). It rides great! PM him and strike a deal.




Oh, neat! The forum won't let me PM anyone yet because I haven't made enough posts. But, I did find his for sale thread on the bike here. 

I found the email address for the business to which I traded the maroon one I had. I emailed them asking if the bicycle was still around, and if they would sell it back to me, attaching a picture of it. I got no response yet, so I might call them later today. I know the company owner through whom I did the trade passed away a few years ago, so I'll have to talk to someone else in the family. $600 was what I paid for the bike, and I would gladly pay it again, and could step up if necessary since it's something to which I still feel attached.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 13, 2015)

I found the person who has the maroon Hawthorne I used to own! He says it's been in a storage unit for years. This made me very happy, and I asked him if he would sell it back to me, but he said, "Probably not." I told him that the bicycle has a lot of sentimental value, and I'd be willing to make him an offer on it. I told him that I paid $600 for it, and am willing to pay it again. He took my phone number and said he would think about it over the weekend. I really hope he'll sell it back to me. I'll drive up to Utah to get it. I just hope he doesn't have a crazy price in mind. I can step up higher than $600, but I don't make a lot of money at my job and also don't want to get taken advantage of because of how much I want it back.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 16, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Nothing special about mine search 47ish western flyer in for sale column here it is maroon under the blue spray job. Rick




I looked at the Western Flyer earlier today. I didn't know that the Western Flyers were nearly identical. That's cool. Your bike would be a great start for a project.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 16, 2015)

If interested contact me at cantrellrick@hotmail.com it is still for sale. Rick


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm buying my old Hawthorne Comet back! I am so excited! The current owner of the bike said he needed the weekend to think it over. I had butterflies in my stomach today anticipating his answer. So, I called him today, on Monday. He said that when he got off the phone with me on Friday, he totally forgot about it and needed a couple more days to think about it. My heart sank and I thought, "I'll call back in two days and he still won't have an answer." This upset me because I was considering bidding on the Hawthorne that's on eBay, and it ruined my plans because I needed to know if I was getting it back or not.

But, he called me tonight and said that he would sell it to me for $600, shortly before the end of the auction of the similar one that is on eBay. I am so happy!

I haven't seen the bike in 17 years, since I was 14 years old. I've owned hundreds of bicycles, but this was my all-time favorite and only gave it up for the chance to own a 1958 Cadillac Fleetwood 75 limousine. I've regretted getting rid of it, and this is going to be great closure. The current owner says that it's been in storage almost ever since his family acquired the bicycle, and it probably wasn't doing them any good in there. He said that the bicycle would be waiting for me when I was ready. I told him that I'd be there this Friday. So, I am going to drive from Arizona to Utah to pick it up in a couple days.

I am so incredibly happy. I will never let this bicycle go again. I am going to cherish it in its original patina. But, I am going to try to find some correct crescent-shaped bars, a better seat, and an art deco handlebar stem. I would also like to install a New Departure WD front brake hub, and a New Departure 2-speed rear hub at some point.


----------



## RustyK (Feb 17, 2015)

Post a pic when you get it


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2015)

Squiggle Dog said:


> I am going to try to find some correct crescent-shaped bars, a better seat, and an art deco handlebar stem. I would also like to install a New Departure WD front brake hub, and a New Departure 2-speed rear hub at some point.



I am pretty sure I have all of the above and I know I have 3-4 extra art deco stems lying around loose.
I generally don't let 2-speeds go, but we can bundle the rest together when you get back with your bike.
Congrats, Chris


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 17, 2015)

RustyK said:


> Post a pic when you get it




Will do. I will probably do a good write-up on it, as well.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 17, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am pretty sure I have all of the above and I know I have 3-4 extra art deco stems lying around loose.
> I generally don't let 2-speeds go, but we can bundle the rest together when you get back with your bike.
> Congrats, Chris




Sounds great! I used to have a pretty good collection of NOS New Departure WD and 2-speed parts because I was going to install them on a new-in-box 1998 Roadmaster Luxury Liner replica. Then when I got the Luxury Liner, I saw that the quality of the paint and chrome was awful, along with several defects like a handlebar stem that was too skinny and wobbled around inside the fork, and a fork that clunked around because the parts didn't seem to mesh together. So, I realized it would be a waste of rare hubs, and I sold them. I even had some extra heavy gauge hub shells. I'll send you a message when I get back with the bicycle.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 25, 2015)

The Hawthorne is mine again after 17 years! Here are a couple photos of it. I will write more later. I've been working a lot of hours and still trying to catch up on sleep from the long trip to retrieve it.


----------



## RustyK (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is the write-up on it: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70337-I-Relocated-And-Bought-Back-My1940s-Hawthorne-Comet


----------

